# Review: EOS M System



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 11, 2013)

I have just completed a thorough review of the EOS M and a lot of its components:

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/09/canon-eos-m-review/

The review includes an examination of the EF - EF-M adapter and EF lenses on the M, the 90EX Speedlite, and the use of multiple adapters for Legacy Lenses like M42 and Konica mounts. The EF-M 22mm f/2 is only native lens included in the review at the moment, but I will be updating it later this week after the EF-M 18-55mm STM lens arrives.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 11, 2013)

Here's a favorite taken with the EF-M 22mm STM so far:




M is for Marvellous by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed review. I do appreciate that you've added lots of good images, which is very helpful for me to understand what can be done with this little package.

For baggage-size-limited trips by plane the EOS-M becomes more and more of a compelling option with its now reduced prices. When the EOS-M first came out I was quite cautious about it, but it slowly looks better and better to me.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 11, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> Thanks for the detailed review. I do appreciate that you've added lots of good images, which is very helpful for me to understand what can be done with this little package.
> 
> For baggage-size-limited trips by plane the EOS-M becomes more and more of a compelling option with its now reduced prices. When the EOS-M first came out I was quite cautious about it, but it slowly looks better and better to me.



That's a very good application of the camera. It won't be replacing my "real" kit, but it does provide a compelling option in certain situations.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's a new one that I took with the M yesterday. In decent light the image quality from the M/22mm combo is really quite excellent.




Yonder Lies the Harvest by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 12, 2013)

Is anyone using the EF-M 11-22mm lens yet? I've got one photographer friend who has it and loves it, but I haven't yet personally tried it. I would love to hear your feedback on the lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2013)

I got the EF-M 18-55mm yesterday and took it out for a spin. Here's my fave from that little walkabout.




Let There be Light by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 13, 2013)

I will be updating the review with information on the 18-55mm once I have had a few more days with it.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's another shot with the 18-55mm - a little more abstract in nature.




Decisions by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## samkatz (Sep 15, 2013)

tx for the comprehensive review, I agree w/most of your points.

Have had it for 3 months and added the M -18-55 IS STM

IQ is on the par w/the 60D, 650D, etc. 18-55 (M) clearly better build and better IQ than the 18-55 EF-S II.

Size is great as a second body or carry around. I don't miss the flash. A built in would be so small and close to the lens it would be useless. I bought a Sunpak for about 39.00. I "autobracket" a lot and I find that it's actually faster 2 get the 3 frames off than on the D series and of course much much quieter.

I hate the controls/menu system. Shifting back and forth from the D-series, I can't train myself to press the right buttons on the M. It's almost random. Sometimes you press "info" once, sometimes twice. So many ways to change settings, but none of them intuitive. I don't like the fact that you can't see the highlight warning light blink when image is full screen. That's same on the Rebel Series, but on the on the D's you can see it. Would like more ISO choices(eg,640...not just 400,800) and more custom functions.

Agree that a hinged screen would make this much more useful for overhead shots, etc

Don't like image review/playback. doesn't seem to be a button to zoom(pinch to zoom works)

Overall happy w/the investment. If an improved version came out, I'd consider it in a couple of years. In essence, the custom functions,etc are more in line w/the Rebels than the D's and would like to see it ratched up.


----------



## axtstern (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello Dustin,

in my 4 Weeks in southeast asia post here on the forum I have started to tell a little about the 11-22mm and since this 4 week trip it made me kick my Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 out of my camera bag.

While being not the fastest lens on earth it makes me consider if my above mentioned Tokina and 2 Sigmas The 24mm 1.8 and the 30mm 1.4 should go to ebay.

My only Points to critisize: The idea to make a retractable lens always makes me realy use this Feature and than loose the 2 seconds when something jumps my eye and the fact that it is an uphill battle to get a lens shade for it (not mentioning the price for that simple piece of plastic)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 15, 2013)

samkatz said:


> tx for the comprehensive review, I agree w/most of your points.
> 
> Have had it for 3 months and added the M -18-55 IS STM
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with a lot of your points. The one about the ISO options is a big one to me, too. The difference in noise between 800 and 1600, for example, is significant. Your point about a built in flash is right on, IMO.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 15, 2013)

axtstern said:


> Hello Dustin,
> 
> in my 4 Weeks in southeast asia post here on the forum I have started to tell a little about the 11-22mm and since this 4 week trip it made me kick my Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 out of my camera bag.
> 
> ...



That is great to hear. I've got another photographer friend that has the lens and loves it. I am still debating as to whether or not I'm personally invested enough in the system to add a $400+ lens for it when I have WA options on other bodies. The one complaint that anyone has had about the lens is the one that you make about the retracting function.

I personally want to see more fast primes for the M for one big reason (other than size): the M's high ISO performance doesn't impress me, so having faster glass where you can shoot at lower ISOs is more important than, say, on my 6D bodies (which I have plenty of fast glass for anyway!)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's one taken with the 18-55mm:




My Old Friend by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

Still enjoying the M as a compact option when I don't want to mess with carrying the bigger kit.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

The EOS M is still a great option when traveling light. Had it in my briefcase on a business trip and only had a couple of minutes to stop, but I got this:




(EOS) M is for Morning by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm a bit confused. Are we supposed to comment on the images or the heavily post processed use of filters and HDR here? :


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 15, 2013)

Constructive.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> I'm a bit confused. Are we supposed to comment on the images or the heavily post processed use of filters and HDR here? :



As Paul said, this isn't very constructive. To answer your question, though, the primary reason that I have continued to post pictures here is twofold:

1) I typically post them in conjunction with a comment on either functionality or a lens combination not really addressed in the review. The pictures are typically processed because I am just posting links to pictures that I have shared on Flickr that reflect my view/brand in the marketplace (one that has served me well, I might add). I included some unprocessed images as part of the review; I am not going to continue to produce pictures specifically for this thread.

2) This particular review has had very little discussion and, frankly, I am keeping the thread alive in hopes of getting more dialogue going.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

P.S. There is currently no Lens Gallery for the EF-M 18-55 STM. I may go ahead and open one, but it does seem that the swell of interest in the camera when it went on the firesale has diminished for the present.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Constructive.



@ Paul - LOL. Awesome.

@ Dustin - Thanks for taking the time. This post/review would have actually helped me a lot if I were still looking at buying one (already have one). I think it will definitely be very eye opening and/or informative to many others. Also, awesome work as usual. Keep the images coming.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 15, 2013)

Yeah, awesome. 3 important points here:

"I typically post them in conjunction with a comment on either functionality or a lens combination not really addressed in the review. The pictures are typically processed because I am just posting links to pictures that I have shared on Flickr that reflect my view/brand in the marketplace (one that has served me well, I might add). " _So you're just using the forum to showcase your work_.

"This particular review has had very little discussion" _I wonder why?_

"interest in the camera when it went on the firesale has diminished for the present." _Ya think? It's only been out for 16 months._

How's the autofocus in video mode on moving objects, like an animal moving across the plane of vision?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Yeah, awesome. 3 important points here:
> 
> "I typically post them in conjunction with a comment on either functionality or a lens combination not really addressed in the review. The pictures are typically processed because I am just posting links to pictures that I have shared on Flickr that reflect my view/brand in the marketplace (one that has served me well, I might add). " _So you're just using the forum to showcase your work_.
> 
> ...



With all due respect, if your intent is to insult, you have succeeded. That's your right...as is mine to post whatever the moderators deem fit. This is an open forum.

*"interest in the camera when it went on the firesale has diminished for the present." Ya think? It's only been out for 16 months.* My comment regarding the firesale has nothing to do with how long the camera has been out. Rather the opposite. There was a groundswell of interest around here going back about 3-4 months ago when the discounted price began. I wrote this review during that time period because there was a renewed interest in the platform and people were asking questions.

*How's the autofocus in video mode on moving objects, like an animal moving across the plane of vision?* I see that you own the camera yourself. Why don't you answer that question and let me criticize your response for a change? ;D


----------



## Skywise (Oct 15, 2013)

Everything I've read nearly points to this being a replacement for the 650D. (Minus the obvious physical differences and the fact that I can't use EF-S lenses directly)

As a hobbyist/traveller this intrigues me - Is the only real difference I'd be losing is that the EF-M's 11-22 mignt not be as good as the EF-S's 10-22?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

Skywise said:


> Everything I've read nearly points to this being a replacement for the 650D. (Minus the obvious physical differences and the fact that I can't use EF-S lenses directly)
> 
> As a hobbyist/traveller this intrigues me - Is the only real difference I'd be losing is that the EF-M's 11-22 mignt not be as good as the EF-S's 10-22?



I have read nothing but good about the 11-22 so far, but I don't know that I have seen a direct comparison of the two lenses. I just checked if Bryan over at the TDP had added the 11-22 to his chart testing, but that doesn't appear to be the case. The trend with the newer STM lenses is that they are all sharper than the lenses that they are replacing, but, of course, the 11-22 isn't a direct replacement of the 10-22mm.

I personally doubt that you would lose anything (other than a mm of focal length, which could be an issue), and would gain the IS of the 11-22. I would love to see the two lenses compared head to head. I used the 10-22 when I shot crop and found it a very good lens.


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 15, 2013)

@Dustin: I have read your review with great interest and although I haven't yet decided on purchasing an M or not, seeing your actual pictures is really useful as part of a review to see some real world results and yes, I do like the look of those images. This is more important to me to make a purchasing decision then technical discussions of aspects I couldn't care less about.

Your pictures on this forum have had more than a passing effect on what I do, as for example your 135mm f2 images have influenced me not only to purchase that particular lens, but also how I use the lens. Thanks a lot!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> @Dustin: I have read your review with great interest and although I haven't yet decided on purchasing an M or not, seeing your actual pictures is really useful as part of a review to see some real world results and yes, I do like the look of those images. This is more important to me to make a purchasing decision then technical discussions of aspects I couldn't care less about.
> 
> Your pictures on this forum have had more than a passing effect on what I do, as for example your 135mm f2 images have influenced me not only to purchase that particular lens, but also how I use the lens. Thanks a lot!



Glad to have been of help. The M is good purchase for one of two applications, IMO. 1) If you want a light walkaround camera that offers good image quality. 2) As a backup body that your existing lenses will work on with the little adapter. There are arguably better options for #1, but for the combination of #1 and #2 there few competitors.

If you are on the fence, I would advise you to wait and see if Canon makes any announcements that show ongoing support for the platform.


----------



## jebrady03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well written and very fair!

I agree with your point about the updated FW AF - had it been the original FW, few complaints would have been heard about it. Is it currently class leading? No. Is it more than capable for most applications? Yup!

I haven't seen one yet (not saying it doesn't exist though) but I think it would be nice if someone reviewed the M from the perspective of a P&S upgrader - especially at the current prices. I find myself recommending it frequently for those folks.


----------



## noncho (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is one for you with M + 18-55 IS STM - Transfagarasan, Romania:





It's great in terms of sharpness, I have made some contrast adjustments, but the clouds and everything else are real.

Extreme metal festival with M + 22mm? No problem - Alan Averill(Primordial):


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 15, 2013)

noncho said:


> Here is one for you with M + 18-55 IS STM - Transfagarasan, Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a really nice moment with the clouds hanging in there. I have done many shots at Swiss mountain passes, but didn't have any luck with a low hanging cloud cover like that. Instead I have often seen clouds hanging way below these high mountain passes. How high is that pass in Romania?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 15, 2013)

noncho said:


> Here is one for you with M + 18-55 IS STM - Transfagarasan, Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shot. What an awesome road for a quick ride!

@Justin Please ignore the snarky comments. Your photos are always interesting and frequently beautiful. They certainly are appropriate and welcome!


----------



## noncho (Oct 15, 2013)

It's about 2000 meters high and I was lucky


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 15, 2013)

noncho said:


> It's about 2000 meters high and I was lucky



Wow, that's still pretty high. I will need to get onto some of those local passes again next spring. Perhaps, if I try often enough .


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

noncho said:


> Here is one for you with M + 18-55 IS STM - Transfagarasan, Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful image. Lots of detail there. The 18-55 is a nice backup to take in the field. I take it along when I am just carrying the Rokinon 14mm on a FF body, as it gives me some different framing options. Nice work!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 15, 2013)

brad-man said:


> @Justin Please ignore the snarky comments. Your photos are always interesting and frequently beautiful. They certainly are appropriate and welcome!



Thanks, Brad. A certain amount of the "snarkiness" comes with the territory. That is one of the hazards of putting yourself out there. It all helps keep you humble


----------



## Pieces Of E (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry if I snarkily insulted you Dustin, I do hope you'll forgive me. I gues it was un-professional of me to insult a fellow New Yorker. I bought my M full original price to shoot video only. My 7D is just fine shooting stills and I'm strong enough to lug it around all day long. The piece of crap M sits on a shelf, lifeless, what a waste of money. The pathetic AF is horrible unless you're shooting a still or slow moving object of considerable size. I even popped my $2500 70-200 white monster on it and it couldn't find the object I pointed it at. My business partner is curious to see how it works with LensBaby lenses. Good luck there. 
Keep up the great work man and don't take me seriously, I tend to be critical at times, my bad. Sorry again.


----------



## djrocks66 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow, I love my little piece of crap M. I guess it helps that I only paid $299 for it with the 22mm. It is what it is and I like it for that... a tinny camera with a large sensor that I can carry with me and get great shots. Sure it focuses slow and the touch screen drives me nuts but I still love it. It is a fun little camera. Here is one shot I took just after sunset at the beach the first week I had the camera.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Sorry if I snarkily insulted you Dustin, I do hope you'll forgive me. I gues it was un-professional of me to insult a fellow New Yorker. I bought my M full original price to shoot video only. My 7D is just fine shooting stills and I'm strong enough to lug it around all day long. The piece of crap M sits on a shelf, lifeless, what a waste of money. The pathetic AF is horrible unless you're shooting a still or slow moving object of considerable size. I even popped my $2500 70-200 white monster on it and it couldn't find the object I pointed it at. My business partner is curious to see how it works with LensBaby lenses. Good luck there.
> Keep up the great work man and don't take me seriously, I tend to be critical at times, my bad. Sorry again.



No problem. I like the M for what it is, but it doesn't shock me that there are those that don't particularly like it either. My feeling on the camera would probably be different if I had paid full price for it, too, particularly before the firmware update that definitely helped improve AF. I'm sure the jab about self promotion has some validity, but then again, writing reviews and trying to do commercially viable photography isn't much good if no one ever sees or reads it. But thanks to you the EOS M review was the top viewed review on my website for the day


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> Wow, I love my little piece of crap M. I guess it helps that I only paid $299 for it with the 22mm. It is what it is and I like it for that... a tinny camera with a large sensor that I can carry with me and get great shots. Sure it focuses slow and the touch screen drives me nuts but I still love it. It is a fun little camera. Here is one shot I took just after sunset at the beach the first week I had the camera.



Pretty shot. Nicely captured. In good light the M produces excellent images. In mediocre light it does OK. In poor light, well, let's just say it isn't full frame!


----------



## mvrbnsn (Oct 16, 2013)

Dustin, thanks much for the thorough review of the EOS M!

I have read just about every M review out there, as well as a lot of forum comments (I tend to get obsessed when considering a significant purchase) and yours was one of the most complete reviews I have seen.

Your photos are beautiful. It was great to see what can be achieved with either the 22 or 18-55 lenses by an accomplished photographer.

At present my sole camera is an S95 which I love but I wanted to complement it with a larger sensor and interchangeable lens camera. I really struggled with whether to go with a comparable DSLR (T3i or 4i) for increased ergonomics and versatility or the M for sake of the portability that I have grown accustomed to with the S95.

I ordered the M and both lenses just this morning and seeing your review this evening made me look forward to trying out the camera even more.


----------



## Act444 (Oct 16, 2013)

> In good light the M produces excellent images. In mediocre light it does OK. In poor light, well, let's just say it isn't full frame!



Pretty much all you need to know about the M - in just 3 sentences! ;D

Although there is a noticeable difference in low-light performance with the 22mm vs. the 18-55mm.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 16, 2013)

Interface and missing OVF/EVF is a hassle but the IQ is really good.

Thanks for your review, Dustin. It really has confirmed my decision to use the EOS M FOR WHAT IT IS.

I tried to revive my old FD lenses, especially the *FD f/1.4 50mm S.S.C.* - not as sharp as the Zeiss 1.4/55 but really o.k. I attached an image of a vineyard in Winningen near Koblenz, Germany. Made at f/2.8 and slightly postprocessed, sharpening is 4, Style is Faithful, set blackpoint, contrast +1 with DPP. The second image shows the center strip in full resolution.

The EOS M sensor has a spacial resolution which compares to a 50MPix FF sensor. I always have to keep that in mind if I look at images taken with a 40 yr old lens (!!!).


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 16, 2013)

noncho said:


> Here is one for you with M + 18-55 IS STM - Transfagarasan, Romania:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2013)

mvrbnsn said:


> Dustin, thanks much for the thorough review of the EOS M!
> 
> I have read just about every M review out there, as well as a lot of forum comments (I tend to get obsessed when considering a significant purchase) and yours was one of the most complete reviews I have seen.
> 
> ...



That is a very kind compliment. Thank you. I wouldn't be surprised if you are very pleased with the image quality you get from the M. I think I like the pancake lens better, myself, but have been pleasantly surprised with the 18-55, particularly for landscape.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 16, 2013)

Act444 said:


> > In good light the M produces excellent images. In mediocre light it does OK. In poor light, well, let's just say it isn't full frame!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True enough, but the f/2 aperture on the 22 might have a small impact on that ;D



mb66energy said:


> Interface and missing OVF/EVF is a hassle but the IQ is really good.
> 
> Thanks for your review, Dustin. It really has confirmed my decision to use the EOS M FOR WHAT IT IS.
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful image. I have been eying some of the FD lenses myself. Not a great fit on the typical EOS system, but a lot of potential on the M for pretty low money. I love my Helios on the M, and I suspect the FD 50 f/1.4 would be a nice fit. 

This image is great - great detail, nice color rendition. Well done. You may have just cost me $60 or so


----------



## bholliman (Oct 16, 2013)

Terrific review Dustin! Very well written from a photographers perspective. I think the pictures you posted with the review and here are a good compliment to the review and personally, I enjoy seeing them.



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The M is good purchase for one of two applications, IMO. 1) If you want a light walkaround camera that offers good image quality. 2) As a backup body that your existing lenses will work on with the little adapter. There are arguably better options for #1, but for the combination of #1 and #2 there few competitors.



These two reasons are why I own an EOS-M and am happy with it. There are better options available if you are just looking for an ILC camera and camera system, but for those of us heavily invested in Canon EF lenses, its a great option. I of course prefer shooting with my 6D, but there are times when I don't want to deal with carrying the weight and bulk of a DSLR. The M with the 22/2 lens mounted is easy to take with me when I want to travel light.




djrocks66 said:


> Wow, I love my little piece of crap M. I guess it helps that I only paid $299 for it with the 22mm. It is what it is and I like it for that... a tinny camera with a large sensor that I can carry with me and get great shots. Sure it focuses slow and the touch screen drives me nuts but I still love it. It is a fun little camera.



Great shot! It is a fun little camera (for a piece of crap... )


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 17, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> I gues it was un-professional of me to insult a fellow New Yorker.


So, it would have been okay/professional to insult a fellow who is not from New York? ;D very biased ... just kidding.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 17, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Pieces Of E said:
> 
> 
> > I gues it was un-professional of me to insult a fellow New Yorker.
> ...



Psssst, don't tell anyone, but I'm actually an American born in California, raised in Arizona, and currently living in Ontario, Canada. I guess that makes me "insultable" ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 17, 2013)

I always enjoy your PP skill TWI by Dustin Abbott . 

With 2 kids (2 &5yrs), I wish I can have some spare times and learn how PP digital images.


----------



## surapon (Oct 18, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I have just completed a thorough review of the EOS M and a lot of its components:
> 
> http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/09/canon-eos-m-review/
> 
> The review includes an examination of the EF - EF-M adapter and EF lenses on the M, the 90EX Speedlite, and the use of multiple adapters for Legacy Lenses like M42 and Konica mounts. The EF-M 22mm f/2 is only native lens included in the review at the moment, but I will be updating it later this week after the EF-M 18-55mm STM lens arrives.



Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Dustin.
For Super clear the Ability/ Adaptibility and Usebility of this EOS-M camera from the PRO like you.
Yes, I will wait for MK II ( High End of MK II of EOS-M)
Nice to read your great Website and learn new infor. from your web site.
Surapon

http://www.dustinabbott.net/2013/09/canon-eos-m-review/


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 19, 2013)

dustin... i'm still waiting for you to write a book on your post processing workflow so i can buy it 

nice review BTW much better than my crap attempt when i first got it


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 19, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Sorry if I snarkily insulted you Dustin, I do hope you'll forgive me. I gues it was un-professional of me to insult a fellow New Yorker. I bought my M full original price to shoot video only. My 7D is just fine shooting stills and I'm strong enough to lug it around all day long. The piece of crap M sits on a shelf, lifeless, what a waste of money. The pathetic AF is horrible unless you're shooting a still or slow moving object of considerable size. I even popped my $2500 70-200 white monster on it and it couldn't find the object I pointed it at. My business partner is curious to see how it works with LensBaby lenses. Good luck there.
> Keep up the great work man and don't take me seriously, I tend to be critical at times, my bad. Sorry again.



since its sitting on the shelf you should try the ML alpha on it, it really open up its abilities


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I always enjoy your PP skill TWI by Dustin Abbott .
> 
> With 2 kids (2 &5yrs), I wish I can have some spare times and learn how PP digital images.





wickidwombat said:


> dustin... i'm still waiting for you to write a book on your post processing workflow so i can buy it
> 
> nice review BTW much better than my crap attempt when i first got it



Tell you what: in the meantime I will try to find a place to share links to the tutorials I write for various publications. I've got a series of three articles that will go live shortly that I did for Alien Skin. 

The downside: when I post those kinds of links I invariably get blasted by some posters here for blatant self promotion. Guess you can't please everyone.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I have just completed a thorough review of the EOS M and a lot of its components:
> ...



Thanks for the nice feedback, Surapon.


----------



## fotorex (Oct 20, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Skywise said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I've read nearly points to this being a replacement for the 650D. (Minus the obvious physical differences and the fact that I can't use EF-S lenses directly)
> ...



Hi,

unfortunately I can´t compare the 11-22 to the 10-22, but I can show you some pictures from the recently golden October days which I have done with the 11-22mm lens:


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 20, 2013)

fotorex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Skywise said:
> ...



Thank you for sharing, Frank! Those are some excellent shots (I particularly love the tail end of the series) and show both nice detail and color rendition. Would you mind sharing some of your observations on field use and the image quality you are getting?


----------



## fotorex (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Dustin,

I´ll try to answer your question as good as poosible. I didn´t take too much pictures until now with the 11-22mm lens.
My above shared pictures are taken in RAW + JPG and the RAW files are postprocessed in LR5 (clarity, contrast, saturation, some are cropped). For the JPG I use the picturestyle Landscape and the results are very similar to my PP RAW Files.
I like very much how well the flares are controlled when the sun is in the frame or in any difficult angle to the lens. Even without a lens hood (I´m still waiting for my order).
Due to the fact that 11mm is UWA, you have to carefully compose your pictures. You shouldn´t place builduings or persons near the edge of the frame as they will be distorted in a unpleasing manner. But I guess this is part of an UWA lens. Also corner sharpness isn´t as good as center sharpness. But I can´t say if this is worse or better than any comparable UWA lens.
Unfortunately ther is no lensprofile in LR5. At least no lensprofile which came from Adobe delivered with LR or any update until know. I haven´t searched for a 3rd party lensprofile on the web yet.
The lens is very similar in weight and dimension compared to the 18-55 and so it is as well balanced with the M. The minimal focussing distance is also good. The picture of the grapes was taken from a very short distance.

Frank


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2013)

fotorex said:


> Hi Dustin,
> 
> I´ll try to answer your question as good as poosible. I didn´t take too much pictures until now with the 11-22mm lens.
> My above shared pictures are taken in RAW + JPG and the RAW files are postprocessed in LR5 (clarity, contrast, saturation, some are cropped). For the JPG I use the picturestyle Landscape and the results are very similar to my PP RAW Files.
> ...



Frank, thanks for the info. No real surprises there. I wouldn't be too concerned about the lens profile as Adobe seems to have been really proactive with the other EF-M lenses in getting official profiles up quickly for them. Everything you said pretty much applies to every Canon wide angle zoom. It would be interesting to see a direct corner comparison to the 10-22, as they are the most natural competitors.

One final thing: I have heard from others that the whole lens retraction/lock is a minor annoyance. How have you found that aspect of the design?

Also, here is another post from the 18-55mm. I have found it's sharpness a rather pleasant surprise. Flare resistance is not fantastic, though.




Transition by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## fotorex (Oct 21, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> One final thing: I have heard from others that the whole lens retraction/lock is a minor annoyance. How have you found that aspect of the design?


For me this is no annoyance at all. After using the lens two or three times you get really fast used to that mechanism. I see more the advantage of the design as the lens is quite short when retracted.

Frank


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2013)

fotorex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > One final thing: I have heard from others that the whole lens retraction/lock is a minor annoyance. How have you found that aspect of the design?
> ...



That's good to hear.


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 21, 2013)

Kind of an FYI / update. Took my M to see the grandchild this weekend. The IQ was what I expected and I used, at various times, the 22, the 40+adapter and the zoom. Did pretty well with existing light. The "lag" between shots did make photos of an active young child challenging but, in balance, the lightened load of not bringing my big kit was still worth the tradeoff. Maybe next trip I'll bring the big guns......


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Kind of an FYI / update. Took my M to see the grandchild this weekend. The IQ was what I expected and I used, at various times, the 22, the 40+adapter and the zoom. Did pretty well with existing light. The "lag" between shots did make photos of an active young child challenging but, in balance, the lightened load of not bringing my big kit was still worth the tradeoff. Maybe next trip I'll bring the big guns......



That bit of "lag" is the primary reason why the M is really only appropriate for situations where you are, essentially, doing one shot type work. It does work fine with bracketing exposures, but when you are shooting and looking for any kind of feedback between shots it is limited.

I've tried the Image Review "Hold" workaround suggested by another poster, but I didn't particularly like it myself and didn't feel that it solved the problem suggested here. I've tried turning image review off, but that doesn't eliminate the black screen lag between shots when the shutter fires.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 22, 2013)

nice shots frank,

you dont happen to have an IR filter you can try a few shots with to see if the lens has hotspot issuesor not? ;D

i'm really hoping not


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 22, 2013)

dustin you should get your distributor to give you an 8mm to review on the EOS-M it'd be interesting to see your comparison and also give mor info to the crop shooters out there.

It really is amazing how good this samyang glass is for what it costs


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> dustin you should get your distributor to give you an 8mm to review on the EOS-M it'd be interesting to see your comparison and also give mor info to the crop shooters out there.
> 
> It really is amazing how good this samyang glass is for what it costs



Is the 8mm the fisheye? I've never really had any strong desire to shoot fisheye distortion.

Agreed on the Samyang glass. I have actually requested to do the Rokinon 24mm tilt shift next. I've read a few conflicting reports on its sharpness, and so I am looking to trying it for myself.


----------



## fotorex (Oct 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> nice shots frank,
> 
> you dont happen to have an IR filter you can try a few shots with to see if the lens has hotspot issuesor not? ;D
> 
> i'm really hoping not



Hi wickidwombat,

unfortunately I do not have an IR filter.

Frank


----------



## bholliman (Oct 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of an FYI / update. Took my M to see the grandchild this weekend. The IQ was what I expected and I used, at various times, the 22, the 40+adapter and the zoom. Did pretty well with existing light. The "lag" between shots did make photos of an active young child challenging but, in balance, the lightened load of not bringing my big kit was still worth the tradeoff. Maybe next trip I'll bring the big guns......
> ...



My experience with the EOS-M and our active toddler has generally not been positive. I have some great shots with it when I can catch him sitting relatively still at play or on somebody's lap. But, trying to get an in-focus shot when he is playing actively is a real challenge. Lag between shots can be frustrating as well, as great expressions or interaction with other kids always seem to occur while I'm waiting or the camera to process the previous shot and be ready to fire again.

My 6D in AI Servo mode with the 24-70mm 2.8 or 50 1.4 are my tools of choice for active kid shots. While the 6D isn't noted for its AF prowess, I've found it does a really good job with kids.

I still love my M for other purposes. Its a terrific portable camera with high IQ to take with you for general purpose photography - pretty much for anything not moving quickly or randomly.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 22, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > dustin you should get your distributor to give you an 8mm to review on the EOS-M it'd be interesting to see your comparison and also give mor info to the crop shooters out there.
> ...


 yeah it is

trust me i think you will have some fun with it on the M


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



That very well may be. Tell you what: if they offer it, I won't say no ;D


----------



## lw (Oct 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> dustin you should get your distributor to give you an 8mm to review on the EOS-M it'd be interesting to see your comparison and also give mor info to the crop shooters out there.
> 
> It really is amazing how good this samyang glass is for what it costs



I had the Samyang 8mm and really liked it but when I got my EF-M 11-22mm I decided the Samyang was so poor in comparison, I sold it.
Of course I lost the novelty factor of 8mm, (which my wife always hated for some reason), but it couldn't hold a candle to the sharpness of the EF-M @ 11mm in comparison and I decided I was not going to be using it much as a consequence, not when I could pack a 11-22mm zoom that was better optically, and less than half the weight and size, and has AF and IS to boot. So off to ebay it went.

Unless you really need 8mm and the fisheye effect, the EF-M 11-22 is a much better buy IMO

Compare these two crops. Now admittedly they were taken on different occasions with different cameras - an EOS M and a EOS 600D, but both very similar 18mps Canon APS-C - Both RAW optimized through LR. But they were both cropped from about the same place - towards the corner - from photos taken in the same place with the same perspective. (and repeated in other images I compared)

See http://www.flickr.com/photos/lozwilkes/sets/72157603270433799/ for the non-cropped images. IMG_0418 is the Samyang.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 22, 2013)

lw said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > dustin you should get your distributor to give you an 8mm to review on the EOS-M it'd be interesting to see your comparison and also give mor info to the crop shooters out there.
> ...



There's definitely a very noticeable difference there. Score one more for the new 11-22mm.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 30, 2013)

I went on a walkabout the other day with the M and an EF 85mm f/1.8 as a second body with me. I was actually very pleasantly surprised with the combination. Really nice image quality, and a field of view very similar to the 135L on my FF bodies. I shot it wide open basically the whole time, and came home with several images I was really happy with, including this one:




Miyabi by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...


+1


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's another from the 18-55mm. I'm actually surprised by how good the lens is - this is the type of lens that I have avoided like the plague since shooting DSLR's. My original kit lens (on a Rebel) lasted for no more than a month before I sold it.




Brushstrokes of Autumn by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## noncho (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice picture, 18-55 IS STM is an impressive kit lens.

Here is one from me with 22/2 @2:


----------



## Zv (Nov 20, 2013)

I took my M on a recent trip to Kyoto as my second camera. I have to admit the images turned out alright, better than I expected. It works well in combo with my Mk II + 135L. Sometimes you just want something wide just incase, for a quick snap etc. couldn't be dealing with switching the 17-40L every time. 

Here's a link to one with the 22mm. I'm at work and can't download and downsize etc. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zanjum/10904046594/in/set-72157637761257506#


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 20, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Here's another from the 18-55mm. I'm actually surprised by how good the lens is - this is the type of lens that I have avoided like the plague since shooting DSLR's. My original kit lens (on a Rebel) lasted for no more than a month before I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive ... I got a really good deal for the EF-M 18-55 IS STM lens ($90), so I just ordered it ... should be arriving by Sunday.


----------



## noncho (Nov 20, 2013)

And somebody said that the M + 85/1.8 was a great combo.

Here are some metal concert pics with M + 100/2:










More: http://www.nonchoiliev.com/blog/647


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Nov 20, 2013)

bholliman said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > JPAZ said:
> ...



I also have been using the 6D in AI Servo model with the 50 1.4 and 24-105 (usually with the 580EX II flash). and have been very pleased with the results. Since we are shooting pictures of our active toddler more than anything we grew too frustrated with the M and I ended up selling it (although I kept the 90EX flash). Overall I loved the IQ for the size/weight but I guess I was being unrealistic with what the firmware update would do for action. Still looking for a small replacement camera I can keep in a pocket that can shoot active kids.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 28, 2013)

Zv said:


> I took my M on a recent trip to Kyoto as my second camera. I have to admit the images turned out alright, better than I expected. It works well in combo with my Mk II + 135L. Sometimes you just want something wide just incase, for a quick snap etc. couldn't be dealing with switching the 17-40L every time.
> 
> Here's a link to one with the 22mm. I'm at work and can't download and downsize etc.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zanjum/10904046594/in/set-72157637761257506#



Very nice shot. Great colors and textures. I too took the M on a recent trip to Israel and Italy as a back-up/light option to my bigger kit. It is a great tool for that type of use, and I even carried it in a jacket pocket on one day in Rome when I didn't want to carry my larger setup.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 28, 2013)

Installed Magic Lantern ... did a time lapse a few minutes ago ... excited, can't wait to edit it ... will post the results either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Nov 30, 2013)

Such a great option for traveling light, particularly with the 22mm:





This was taken in Rome.


----------



## Zv (Nov 30, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Such a great option for traveling light, particularly with the 22mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done! Thanks for the comments too, really appreciate it! 

Just installed ML myself and can't wait to try out some of the cool features!


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 1, 2013)

is there a new ML for the new firmware? I didn't reinstall ML after the firmware update


----------



## Zv (Dec 1, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> is there a new ML for the new firmware? I didn't reinstall ML after the firmware update



Yes, check this link. Click on the description of the video to get the guys files. He put the files all in one easy place to make the installation process easier. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ5Zwt_Nwa4


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 1, 2013)

Zv said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > is there a new ML for the new firmware? I didn't reinstall ML after the firmware update
> ...


+1 ... I followed that video and its links to download and install ML on my EOS.


----------



## FunPhotons (Dec 2, 2013)

I like the camera but find changing settings difficult. Yesterday I had it out and wanted to take a custom white balance. First had to change to manual focus (buried in a menu and had to use touch), take the shot with the WB filter on, then turn AF back on, then find the Set Custom WB setting, then navigate to Use Custom WB setting. Frustrating and took far too long. Whereas on my 5D I can get it done in about 5 or 10 seconds and it's an intuitive process. Also the lack of a viewfinder makes it difficult to see many shots. 

But the size, versatility and IQ combination can't be beat.


----------



## Zv (Dec 3, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> I like the camera but find changing settings difficult. Yesterday I had it out and wanted to take a custom white balance. First had to change to manual focus (buried in a menu and had to use touch), take the shot with the WB filter on, then turn AF back on, then find the Set Custom WB setting, then navigate to Use Custom WB setting. Frustrating and took far too long. Whereas on my 5D I can get it done in about 5 or 10 seconds and it's an intuitive process. Also the lack of a viewfinder makes it difficult to see many shots.
> 
> But the size, versatility and IQ combination can't be beat.



Put those settings in "my menu" (green star) so they're easier to find.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's another travel shot - this is the "Sea of Galilee" in Israel. This was a bracketed shot, and the M does just fine with that.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 7, 2013)

Zv said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > is there a new ML for the new firmware? I didn't reinstall ML after the firmware update
> ...



Thanks for the link Zv! This video and links make the installation process easy. I had tried to install earlier but wasn't successful. I got ML installed late last night and look forward to trying it out this weekend.


----------



## Zv (Dec 7, 2013)

bholliman said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



You're welcome!

I received my FD to EOS M adaptor today and I've been playing with a FD 50mm 1.4 today, using the focus peaking on ML is so helpful when focusing. I'm still figuring out ML but I mainly installed it for the overlays. A little tip - switch to Monochrome picture style when using focus peaking to see the red dots easier. 

What lenses you using with yours? Native M ones or something more exotic?


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 7, 2013)

I wanna try using ML on my EOS M but I'm hesitant to use an alpha build. Can ML be removed easily?


----------



## Zv (Dec 7, 2013)

ninjapeps said:


> I wanna try using ML on my EOS M but I'm hesitant to use an alpha build. Can ML be removed easily?



It lives on your memory card so yes it can be formatted and erased very easily. Read the ML website instructions and guidelines about installing and removing it first though. Don't take my word for it. (I don't want to be held responsible!)

There is risk involved as with most things electronic; things can go wrong. However, if I was to choose a camera to test the water with ML for the first time, the EOS M would be a good candidate because it's relatively cheap. The alpha build seems quite stable, I'm not seeing any major bugs. Sometimes the preview screen doesn't want to zoom when pinched (This could be due to me using a manual only lens).

The question you need to ask yourself is "do you NEED magic lantern?" 

The first time I tried to install it I cocked it up and I thought I broke it! I didn't panic much but there were a few minutes of self loathing! 

Removing the battery as soon as possible is recommended if things go wrong! 

Note - after I watched the Youtube video I posted and followed those instructions, it worked.


----------



## surapon (Dec 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Such a great option for traveling light, particularly with the 22mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Mr. Dustin .
Your Great Photo is change my Idea, and I already Order Canon EOS-M with 22 mm/ F/ 2.0 and Canon EOS-M Mount Adapter.
THANKSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## bholliman (Dec 7, 2013)

Zv said:


> I received my FD to EOS M adaptor today and I've been playing with a FD 50mm 1.4 today, using the focus peaking on ML is so helpful when focusing. I'm still figuring out ML but I mainly installed it for the overlays. A little tip - switch to Monochrome picture style when using focus peaking to see the red dots easier.
> 
> What lenses you using with yours? Native M ones or something more exotic?



I use the EF-M 22/2 90% of the time, really a terrific little lens! I plan to buy a EF-M 18-55 at some point. Nothing exotic, but I also use my EF 50 1.4, 85 1.8 and 24-70 2.8 II with the M. The 50 1.4 makes a nice portrait lens on the M, but locking AF can be a challenge at times, I normally just manually focus it. 

Thanks for the tip on picture style, I have been experimenting with focus peaking this morning but struggled to see the dots in bright light.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 7, 2013)

SAMYANG - 10mm


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 7, 2013)

I was really excited to see this lens coming for one huge reason: towards the end of the video I saw this and took a screenshot of it:

This is the first third party lens I have seen that supports the EOS-M mount. That's exciting, because it speaks to at least some confidence that the mount isn't going to be abandoned. I've already put in a request to review the lens when it launched in an M mount, so here's hoping that will happen.


----------



## ecka (Dec 7, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I was really excited to see this lens coming for one huge reason: towards the end of the video I saw this and took a screenshot of it:
> 
> This is the first third party lens I have seen that supports the EOS-M mount. That's exciting, because it speaks to at least some confidence that the mount isn't going to be abandoned. I've already put in a request to review the lens when it launched in an M mount, so here's hoping that will happen.



I thought that Samyang 16mm f/2.0 ED AS UMC CS and 300mm f/6.3 ED UMC CS Reflex Mirror Lens was the first third party lenses for Canon M mount.


----------



## ninjapeps (Dec 8, 2013)

Zv said:


> ninjapeps said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna try using ML on my EOS M but I'm hesitant to use an alpha build. Can ML be removed easily?
> ...


Okay, thanks. The only feature I actually want from it is focus peaking. I didn't even know what that was until I saw DigitalRev's review of the Sony A7/A7R.


----------



## roguewave (Dec 8, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I always enjoy your PP skill TWI by Dustin Abbott .
> ...



I also like the PP on these photos. If you could share these links, that would be much appreciated.

Thank you also for the review. It's nice to see what the M can do in good hands .


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 8, 2013)

ecka said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I was really excited to see this lens coming for one huge reason: towards the end of the video I saw this and took a screenshot of it:
> ...



I checked the Samyang site, and you are right, although I've not yet seen a retailer selling them in that mount.


----------



## dcm (Dec 8, 2013)

Amazon has the Samyang 16mm f2 at a pretty good discount and a bit lower price than the Rokinon version. 
http://www.amazon.com/Samyang-SY16M-M-Aspherical-Angle-Canon/dp/B00DEI3HIM

Already have the 22 and zoom for the M, so the 10mm is intriguing since Canon hasn't made the 11-22 available in the US.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 8, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I was really excited to see this lens coming for one huge reason: towards the end of the video I saw this and took a screenshot of it:
> 
> This is the first third party lens I have seen that supports the EOS-M mount. That's exciting, because it speaks to at least some confidence that the mount isn't going to be abandoned. I've already put in a request to review the lens when it launched in an M mount, so here's hoping that will happen.


That's awesome ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## bholliman (Dec 8, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I was really excited to see this lens coming for one huge reason: towards the end of the video I saw this and took a screenshot of it:
> 
> This is the first third party lens I have seen that supports the EOS-M mount. That's exciting, because it speaks to at least some confidence that the mount isn't going to be abandoned. I've already put in a request to review the lens when it launched in an M mount, so here's hoping that will happen.





ecka said:


> I thought that Samyang 16mm f/2.0 ED AS UMC CS and 300mm f/6.3 ED UMC CS Reflex Mirror Lens was the first third party lenses for Canon M mount.



Terrific news! Thanks for posting this.

I had no idea any third party manufacturers were looking to add lenses for the EOS-M mount. Obviously Samyang feels there is sufficient market for M mount lenses, maybe other third parties will follow suit?


----------



## ecka (Dec 8, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...





bholliman said:


> Terrific news! Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I had no idea any third party manufacturers were looking to add lenses for the EOS-M mount. Obviously Samyang feels there is sufficient market for M mount lenses, maybe other third parties will follow suit?



I'm not sure if I would prefer EF-M dedicated Samyang 10/2.8 over the normal one (with EF mount) + adapter.
I've checked some sample images taken with this new 300/6.3 Mirror lens, and it produces such interesting bokeh effect, just like the rest of it's _family_ , only this one seems to be a bit sharper.


----------



## dcm (Dec 9, 2013)

ecka said:


> I'm not sure if I would prefer EF-M dedicated Samyang 10/2.8 over the normal one (with EF mount) + adapter.
> ...



Since I already have the adapter I think I'd go for the EF mount after checking the specs on the 16f2, http://www.syopt.co.kr/common/pdf/f=16mm.pdf. The EF mount is 585g and a length of 89.4mm while the EF-M mount is 615g and a length of 115.4mm. You don't get a smaller form factor for the M, you just get a built in adapter. The EF-M mount is about 75g lighter than the combo if that makes a difference. I assume the 10F2.8 would be a similar story. 

The 300mm is a more compact design at only 320g and 73.7mm on the M, http://www.syopt.co.kr/common/pdf/f=300mm.pdf. It appears to be designed for shorter flange distances and doesn't have an EF equivalent. Maybe there will be other lenses like this in the future targeted for the smaller form factor bodies.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2013)

dcm said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if I would prefer EF-M dedicated Samyang 10/2.8 over the normal one (with EF mount) + adapter.
> ...



And that is going to be the basic problem with 3rd party options. The lenses designed for M specifically benefit from being designed for the flange and are nicely compact. Lenses that are designed for APS-C with an M mount are not really specifically designed for the body and won't have the great small form factor. Still, better to have some options than no options...and Canon hasn't exactly been pumping out the lenses.


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

Dear Sir, Mr. Dustin
I already order my EOS-M with 22 mm Lens and EOS-M-EF Lens adaptor, Should get with in 3-4 days. The Question is, Should I order The Grip too ? ( Cheap and may be Good for my Big Hand , and When I use with Big EF Lenses)

http://fotodioxpro.com/index.php/camera-photo-accessories/hand-grip-for-canon-eos-m-efm-camera-with-metal-black-battery-access.html

Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 9, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Sir, Mr. Dustin
> I already order my EOS-M with 22 mm Lens and EOS-M-EF Lens adaptor, Should get with in 3-4 days. The Question is, Should I order The Grip too ? ( Cheap and may be Good for my Big Hand , and When I use with Big EF Lenses)
> 
> http://fotodioxpro.com/index.php/camera-photo-accessories/hand-grip-for-canon-eos-m-efm-camera-with-metal-black-battery-access.html
> ...



Surapon, I'm not personally familiar with that grip. You might want to wait until you the camera in hand and then decide for yourself. It does look like a nice accessory.


----------



## ecka (Dec 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > ecka said:
> ...



Yes. Perhaps that's because Canon is marketing it as a pure consumer product (EF-M system), so 1-2(3) lenses is enough, and if you are an enthusiast, then you must add the EF-to-EF-M adapter, or skip the whole thing and get a Rebel (which lacks a lot of dedicated, affordable primes as well). I think that Canon non-professional product segmentation/politics is a big mess, god help them ...
Their only APSC DSLR UWA lens is the EF-S10-22USM and they are squeezing this lemon for 10 years. It is decent quality, but now they are expecting Americans to use it on EOS-M or something? Who's making these crazy decisions?  They should learn from Sony - "If you can't make something, buy someone who can".


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Sir, Mr. Dustin
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Dustin.
Yes, I will wait until the EOS-M in my hand and try first.
Another Question sir : Canon Recommend The Card = SDXC( In Canon Web Site), But in my local camera shop, have only SDHC , MARK 10 = 60MB/s = 16 GB, 32 GB and 64 GB. Can I use this Card = SDHC, ? and Can I put all eggs in one basket ( 64 GB) or Separate eggs in many Basket ( 4 of 16 GB).?---Which one will you do ?
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 9, 2013)

surapon said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


Surapon, I have read many places that the EOS-M only supports 45 MB/s write speeds, so anything faster is a waste of money. Here's the card I bought for my M:
http://www.sandisk.com/products/memory-cards/sd/extreme-uhs-1-45mbs/?capacity=32GB 

It's on sale at B&H and Adorama for $30 right now.


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Thanks for your great infor. I will order from B&H, Now.
Have a good Monday, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Which card that you prefer 8, 16, 32 or 64 GB, Sir ?


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 9, 2013)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


I usually buy the 32GB cards - I think they are the best value right now in terms of GB/$ and useful storage - around 1,000 shots on a 18MP camera, 600+ on my 5D3. I find that 1,000 is about the most I feel comfortable putting on a single card, too. This works for the way I shoot, and my typical shooting day is about 300-600 photos outdoors/on-location, and around 100 in the studio for most work. For the M, I probably won't shoot more than 100-200 shots, but the 32GB isn't much more than the 16GB right now.


----------



## surapon (Dec 9, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


.


Thanks you, Sir Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Yes, Sir, Me too, I use 32 GB. card for all of my Cameras.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

hello everyone,

kinda curious. I have my M with 2.0.2 firmware verison and Samyang 8mm f/3.5 fisheye. However, I couldn't use this 8mm on M. Shutter button wouldn't work and the touch shutter woudn't either. 

I changed mode from Av to Tv to M and P. None of them worked. Neither Intelligence mode nor Video worked.

Anyone got a clue?

Thanks all.
jSiras


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you in Focus Mode "MF"?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 10, 2014)

jsiras said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> kinda curious. I have my M with 2.0.2 firmware verison and Samyang 8mm f/3.5 fisheye. However, I couldn't use this 8mm on M. Shutter button wouldn't work and the touch shutter woudn't either.
> 
> ...



Did you try Custom Function IV (screen 7) to set Release shutter w/o lens = 1 (Enable)?


----------



## jsiras (Jan 10, 2014)

ahh. Thank you, Random Orbits.

I felt like a dumb.
Yes, the custom function prohibited it.

Thanks guys. kinda like this board.


----------

